# The Canonical List of French Jokes



## Hunter368 (Sep 25, 2007)

Q. How many Frenchmen does it take to screw in a lightbulb? A. One, because he holds the bulb and all of Europe revolves around him

Q: How do you confuse a French Soldier? 
A: Give him a rifle and ask him to shoot it.

Q: What's the motto of the US Marine Corps? 
A: Semper Fi (Always Faithful)
Q: What's the motto of the French Army? 
A: Stop, drop, and run!

Q. Why don't Master Card and Visa work well in France? A. They do not know how to say "CHARGE!"

Q: What do women who are snipers in the French military use as camouflage? 
A: Their armpits.

Q: What’s the difference between a Frenchman and a bucket of crap? 
A: The bucket

The recent tremors felt throughout France have been attributed to the fifty six thousand+ WWI WWII U.S. soldiers spinning in their graves.

Q: Why do the French people seem so hell bent on kissing Jacques Chirac's ass?
A: Because the French, in general are less sensitive to bad smells and certainly more tolerant of bitter flavors!!

Q: What do you call a French man killed defending his country?
A: I don't know either, its never happened!

Q: What Does "Maginot Line" mean in French?
A: "Speed bump ahead"

Q: What’s the new French flag look like?
A: A white cross emblazoned on a white background!

Q: Why did the Post Office have to recall its series of stamps depicting famous Frenchmen?
A: People were confused about which side to spit on.

Q: How many Frenchmen does it take to shingle a roof? 
A: 3 if you slice them thin enough.

Famous quotes about the French: "I just love the French. They taste like chicken!" ---- Hannibal Lecter "France has neither winter nor summer nor morals. Apart from these drawbacks it is a fine country. France has usually been governed by prostitutes." ---Mark Twain "I would rather have a German division in front of me than a French one behind me." --- General George S. Patton "The French are a smallish, monkey-looking bunch and not dressed any better, on average, than the citizens of Baltimore. True, you can sit outside in Paris and drink little cups of coffee, but why this is more stylish than sitting inside and drinking large glasses of whiskey I don't know." --- P.J O'Rourke (1989)

Q: What is the difference between American fries and French fries?
A: Courage!!

Member nations of the UN gathered for an annual Meeting of technological advancement reports. The United States ambassador stood and proudly announced, "We have developed a space craft that can fly directly into the sun!" The crowd was shocked murmurs and exclamations of "How could this be!" were heard. His assistant quickly handed him a sheet of paper, he coughed and then addressed the audience, "I'm sorry, actually, our new space craft can only fly 3 centimeters below the sun." The Japanese ambassador stood next and told the gathering, "Our Japanese scientists have invented a midget submarine that can touch the bottom of the deepest part of the ocean." Again, shock and disbelief rang through the great meeting hall. An assistant jumped up and whispered in the Japanese Ambassador's ear. He bowed deeply and said, "My deepest apologies, forgive my mistake. Our new submarine can only reach 3 centimeters above the deepest part of the ocean." It was now the French ambassador's turn to make announcement of France's contribution. He stood and looked around, "We in France have been able to develop people that can eat with their noses!" Now the UN meeting as in shock and visible horror that France would play with genetic engineering. "Actually, they eat only 3 centimeters below their noses."

Q: You are approached by three men while walking down a dark city street. One British, one American, one French. They all seem intent on mugging you. However, you have a gun, but alas, only two bullets. What do you do?
A: Shoot the Frenchman twice. Good day!

Why don't the French really want the US to attack Iraq? Don't want their record for surrender broken.

Why did the French send Lady Liberty to America? A. They had no use for her anyway B. They didn't want the tired, poor, huddled masses to come to France for God's sake. C. She wouldn't put out D. To be a constant reminder of the help they gave to defeat the British. As if WE'RE the ones with the short memory. E. They wanted to remind future generations that they once had the balls to do what is right. F. All of the above

Q: Why do French people always wear yellow?
A: To match the color of their blood!

Q: What's the easiest way to get lung cancer?
A: Breath the air in Paris!

Q: Why does every army (except the U.S., England and Israel) have to have a French flag?
A: In case they want to surrender!

Q: Why did the Statue of Liberty take karate?
A: She wanted to be the first French person to be able to defend herself!

Also some sickening but true information came my way about the French. In French text books the U.S. in WWII is only 1 paragraph of information and worst of all D-day isn't mentioned at all!!!

This is a true story: I was up at a collage campus and this girl from France is working at the desk of the bookstore and I asked her if she lived in the French domitories she said "no I came to the U.S. to get away from them". Then I said "well then I guess your not going back after your done". Then she said "do you think I'm stupid, I'd never go back there it smells."

During one of the many wars that the French and the British fought and the French usually lost, the French just happened to capture a British Major. An officer brought the Major to the French general for interrogation. The French general began ridiculing the Major for wearing "that stupid red tunic." The French general said, "Why to you wear that red uniform, it makes it easy for us to shoot you." The British major replied, "If I do get wounded, the blood will not show, and my soldiers will not get scared." The French general said, "That is a very good idea," The Frenchy turned to his orderly and said, "From now on all French officers will wear brown pants."

Q: Why do the French never perform “the wave” at a soccer game?
A: Because, that’s a gesture reserved for use only in time of war.

Q: What does a French military alliance and a French romance have in common?
A: Both are brief, sordid, and completely meaningless.

Q; How does a Frenchman hold his liquor?
A: by the ears...

"As far as I'm concerned, war always means failure." Jacques Chirac, President of France. "As far as France is concerned, you're right." Rush Limbaugh

"They've taken their own precautions against al-Qa'ida. To prepare for an attack, each Frenchman is urged to keep duct tape, a white flag, and a three-day supply of mistresses in the house." -- Argus Hamilton

"The French will only agree to go to war when we've proven we've found truffles in Iraq." -- Dennis Miller

"What do you expect from a culture and a nation that exerted more of its national will fighting against DisneyWorld and Big Macs than the Nazis?" -- Dennis Miller

Raise your right hand if you like the French ... raise both hands if you are French.

"Do you know it only took Germany three days to conquer France in WWII? And that's because it was raining." -- John Xereas, Manager, DC Improv.

Once upon a time (allegedly) in a nice little forest, there lived an orphaned bunny and an orphaned snake. By a surprising coincidence, both were blind from birth. One day, the bunny was hopping through the forest, and the snake was slithering through the forest, when the bunny tripped over the snake and fell down. This, of course, knocked the snake about quite a bit. "Oh, my," said the bunny, "I'm terribly sorry. I didn't mean to hurt you. I've been blind since birth, so, I can't see where I'm going. In fact, since I'm also an orphan, I don't even know what I am." "It's quite OK," replied the snake. "Actually, my story is much the same as yours. I, too, have been blind since birth, and also never knew my mother. Tell you what, maybe I could slither all over you, and work out what you are, so at least you'll have that going for you." "Oh, that would be wonderful" replied the bunny. So the snake slithered all over the bunny, and said, "Well, you're covered with soft fur; you have really long ears; your nose twitches; and you have a soft cottony tail. I'd say that you must be a bunny rabbit." "Oh, thank you! Thank you," cried the bunny, in great excitement. The bunny suggested to the snake, "Maybe I could feel you all over with my paw, and help you the same way that you've helped me." So the bunny felt the snake all over, and remarked, "Well, you're smooth and slippery, and you have a forked tongue, no backbone or no balls. I'd say you must be French."


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 25, 2007)

Q: What's the difference between a Frenchman and a catfish?
A: One is an ugly, scum sucking bottom-feeder and the other is a fish.

Q: What's the difference between a Frenchman and a trampoline?
A: You take off your shoes before you jump on the trampoline.

President Bush has called for the end of the marriage tax calling marriage a 'sacred institution recognized by God and man.' Wow, this guy can't stop slamming the French.

Q: Do you know why the French invented perfume?
A: Hey, *you* try sleeping with a French woman.

The only seat available on the train was directly adjacent to a well dressed middle aged French woman and the seat was being used by her dog. The weary traveler asked, "Ma'am, please move your dog. I need that seat." The French woman looked down her nose at the American, sniffed and said, You Americans. You are such a rude class of people. Can't you see my little FiFi is using that seat?" The American walked away, determined to find a place to rest, but after another trip down to the end of the train, found himself again facing the woman with the dog. Again he asked, "Please, lady. May I sit there?". I'm very tired." The French woman wrinkled her nose and snorted "You Americans! Not only are you rude, you are also arrogant....Imagine!" The American didn't say anything else. Hhe leaned over, picked up the dog, tossed it out the window of the train and sat down in the empty seat. The woman shrieked and railed, and demanded that someone defend her honor and chastise the American. An English man sitting across the aisle spoke up indignantly "You know, sir, you Americans do seem to have a penchant for doing the wrong thing. You eat holding the fork in the wrong hand. You drive your autos on the wrong side of the road. And now, Sir, you've thrown the wrong bitch out the window."

The French have only one actual fighting war hero, Joan of Arc, and they turned her over to the enemy!

Q: What English word has no equivalent in the French language?
A: Gratitude.

Q: Why does the French Navy suck?
A: Because cardboard doesn't float!

Q: what the Frenchmen can do in 5 minutes? 
A: Surrender twice.

Q: What do Frenchies and Lays Potato chips have in Common?
A: Betcha Can't Hate Just One!

From a bumper sticker: "Save the Crepes - Eat A Frenchmen!"

American to Frenchman: "Do you speak German?" Frenchman: "No." American: "You're Welcome!

Q: Since everyone knows that French men are gay, how come there are French children?
A: Because of the confusion caused by the fact that French women have mustaches!!

Q: What's the difference between toast and Frenchmen? 
A: You can make soldiers out of toast!

Q. Do you know why so many Europeans Immigrated to North America? A. To get as far away from the French as possible.

Q: Why do people always talk about the 'foreign legion'?
A: They couldn't find any French to join!

This joke takes place about 100 years into the future. Three guys are walking down a street when they see a new store with a sign that reads,"CELEBRITY BRAIN SHOPPE, REPLACE YOUR BRAIN WITH THAT OF A DECEASED CELEBRITY" All three decide to go in and give it a shot. The first guy walks up to the counter and says "Hello, I'd like to buy a brain" to which the clerk replied "who would you like?" The guy thinks and decides on actor Sylvester Stallone's brain. The clerk types on his computer and says, "okay, that will be 3,000 dollars." The guy pays and leaves. The second guy walks up and says "hello, I’d like to buy a brain" to which the clerk replies "Who would you like?" The guy thinks for a moment and decides on singer Mick Jagger's brain. The clerk types on his computers and says, "Okay, that will be 4,000 dollars." The guy pays and then leaves. The Third guy walks up to the counter and says "hello, I’d like to buy a brain." to which the clerk replies "who would you like?" The guy thinks long and hard and then eventually decides on former French president Chirac. The clerk types on his computer and then says, "okay, that will be 1.6 million dollars!" The guy's jaw drops "1.3 million dollars! Why does Chirac's brain cost so damn much?" The clerk replies, "well sir, it's never been used."

Q: What do you call a Frenchman advancing on Baghdad?
A: A salesman

Q: Why do Frenchmen carry crap in their wallets? 
A: The law requires they carry at least one form of Identification.

An Englishman was rowing a boat down a river and singing, "Rule Britannia". He had sung the first line, "When Britain first at heaven's command ...", when some aliens saw him. The aliens decided to conduct an experiment, so they removed half his brain, and put him back into his boat. To their astonishment, he continued to sing, "When Britain first at heaven's command...". So, to continue their experiment, they removed half of the remainder of his brain, so he had a quarter of his brain left. They were further astonished when the man continued to sing, "When Britain first at heaven's command..." After discussing further, they removed the final part of his brain and put him back in his boat. He continued to sing, "Allouetta, chantez allouetta ..."

Going to war without France is like going to marine boot camp without your Liza Minelli CD's

Q: What time is the Frenchman’s watch set to?
A: 5 minutes to One

Why should we expect the French to help us liberate Iraq, they didn't help us liberate France!

The last time France asked for more evidence, it rolled over them in Panzer tanks carrying the Nazi flag.

An American man is having his coffee, croissants, bread, butter and jam at the breakfast table when a Frenchman sits down next to him. The American ignores the Frenchman who, nevertheless, starts a conversation. "You American folk eat the whole bread?" asks the Frenchman with a large piece of chewing gum in his mouth. "Of course!", said the American. The Frenchman blows a bubble with his chewing gum, then remarks, "We don't. In France, we only eat what's inside. We collect the crusts in containers, recycle them, then transform them into croutons, and sell them to the United States." The Frenchman has a smirk on is face. All the while, the American listens in silence. "Do ya eat jelly with the bread?" asks the Frenchman. "Of course!", says the American. The Frenchman cracks his gum between his teeth and chuckles, "We don't. In France, we eat fresh fruit for breakfast and put all peel, seeds and leftovers in containers, recycle them, then transform them into jam, and sell it to the U.S." "And, what do you Frenchmen do with condoms once you've used them?" asks the American. "We throw them away, of course," replies the Frenchman, with a dumbfounded look. The American explains, "WE don't. In the U.S., we put them in a container, recycle them, then melt them down into chewing gum and sell it to France.

Q: What's the shortest book ever written? 
A: French War Heroes.

Men’s Room graffiti: "Here I sit with my buns a'clenchin, giving birth to another Frenchman.

A Frenchwoman walks into a bar carrying a duck under her arm. The bartender says, "HEY! You can't bring that pig in here." The Frenchwoman says, "Excuse me...but that's a duck." The bartender says back, "Excuse ME, but I was talking to the duck."

A Frenchman walks into a bar, smiles at the landlord and orders a glass of wine. The Frenchie looks about and sees a camel sitting at the bar as well. The Frenchie asks the landlord, “What is that dirty camel doing in here?” The Landlord pulls a cricket bat out from behind the bar hits the camel in the head and the camel gives the landlord oral pleasure. The Landlord looks at the Frenchie and says "You want a go?" to which the Frenchie replies: "Oui, but there is no need to hit me over the head."

Q: What is the first thing the French Army teaches at basic training?
A: How to surrender in at least 10 languages.

Q: What is the most useful thing in the French Army?
A: A rearview mirror, so they can see the war.

Q: Why does Nike like the French Army?
A: Because, in war time, they are the biggest buyers of running shoes.

Q: Why did the French celebrate their World Cup Championship in 2000 so wildly?
A: It was their first time they won anything without the help of the U.S.

Q: What's the difference between 1943 and 2003? A. This time around, the Vichy government is telling the German puppets what to do.

A cannibal went into the butcher shop to buy some brains to make for her family for dinner that night. She looked at the display of brains and saw that American brains were $4.95 per lb, British brains were $4.90 per lb and French brains were $450.00 per lb. She gasped and asked the butcher if the price of the French brains were a misprint. "No ma'am," answered the butcher. "That is the correct price." "Well, why are the French brains so expensive?" exclaimed the cannibal. "Do you know how many French it takes to get a pound of brains!?" replied the butcher.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 25, 2007)

Q: Why do the French Smell? 
A: So blind people can hate them too!

Q: Why do the French call their fighter the *Mirage*? 
A: Because it doesn't really exist.

Q: What's green, cold, slimy and croaks?
A: A Frenchman

Q: Why don't the French eat M&M candies? 
A: They're too hard to peel.

Q: What do you call a French fighter coming to the rescue of American and British soldiers in the Iraqi desert? 
A: A Mirage

Q: Why do the French have glass bottom boats in their Navy?
A: To see all their other ships.

Going to war without the French on your side is like going hunting without an accordion.

Q: How did the French react to German reunification?
A: They put up speed bumps at the borders to slow down the Panzers.

Q: What do you call a man who only needs body armor on his back?
A: Jacques Chirac

Three men, an American man, a German man, and a Frenchman, completely drunk, after a late night dinner, are having a conversation: The American: “In my country we have buildings that are over 1000-floor high1” The German says: “In my country, we have highways that go straight for over a thousand miles!” The Frenchman says: “When I have an erection, my dick is so long, 14 eagles can perch on it!” The following day, the three men, admitting too much alcohol told the truth: The American said: “You know, really, some of our buildings might go over 100-floor high, but no more.” The German says: “You know, really, some highways might go 200 miles straight; but no more.” The Frenchman said: “You know, really, when I have an erection, the 14th eagle has only one leg on it.”

A man askes his companion, "What's the most common French expression"? His friend scratches his head, shrugs his shoulders and replies, "I give up!"

Q: Why is good to be French? 
A: You can surrender at the beginning of the war, and US will win it for you.

A French rifle is for sale on e-bay. It's never been fired but I heard it's been dropped once.

President Bush and the French ambassador to the U.N. were debating the Iraqi crisis. The President tried to explain through an interpreter that if we don't stop Hussein soon, he will obtain nuclear weapons. He further explained that should that happen, any future likely conflict with the madman could result in a bloodbath. The French ambassador did not understand. It seems there is no word for "bath" in French. 

Q: How many German and Frenchmen died in World War II???? 
A: Not Enough.

Q: How any French soldiers does it take to change a light bulb? 
A: Five! - One to sit on his butt and watch and do nothing. - The second to turn tail and run. - The third to roll over. - The forth to surrender to the light bulb and snitch out occupied sconces. - And the fifth to pick up a phone and cry to the United States.

Rumor has it that those French tanks have 6 gears, 5 reverse and 1 forward. Just in case they're attacked from behind, that's where the forward gear comes in handy.... 

Q: What does "Maginot" mean in English? 
A: Welcome!

Q: Where can you find over 59 million French jokes? 
A: In France.

Q: Why do we need France on our side against Sadaam and Osama? 
A: So the French can show them how to surrender.

Q: What's the difference between a dead skunk and a dead French man In the middle of the road?
A: There are skid marks In front of the skunk.

A first-time French visitor to New York arrived at his hotel room only to find his bed with one sheet. He called the front desk and screamed "I want 'to sheet' on my bed right now!". He was asked to check out of his room. Dismayed but not discouraged, he went to have a bite to eat in the hotel restaurant. Being European, he see expected to have both a salad fork and a dinner fork instead of the single fork on his table. This irked him, but he held his tongue. He ordered a "Patty Melt Hamburger" from the waitress. When she brought him his meal, he expected to see a hamburger patty between two pieces of bread. He flew into Gaelic rage: "Listen to me! I want 'to peece' on my hamburger. OK? But just before that, I want 'two fork' on zee table! Right now! Will you do it?" The manager of the hotel was summoned and the garrulous Frenchman was escorted to the door and told to go "Pound frogs somewhere else."

George W. Bush, Tony Blair and Jacques Chirac were relaxing in a Parisian sauna. Suddenly, there was a distinct beeping sound. President Bush pressed his forearm with his thumb the beeping stopped. The others looked curiously at him. "Oh, that was just my pager", said George. "I have a microchip embedded under the skin of my forearm." Two minutes later, the silence was broken by the sound of a phone ringing. Tony Blair lifted the palm of his hand to his ear the ringing stopped. The Prime Minister explained, "That was my cell phone, chaps. I have a telecom chip implanted in the palm of my hand. "By this time, French president Jacques Chirac was feeling sort of low-tech. Without saying anything, he quickly scooted out of the sauna, but returned momentarily. When he returned, Bush and Blair both stared at him incredulously. It appeared that a long piece of toilet paper was dangling from the Frenchman's posterior. When Jacques saw that he had the attention of the other two men, he feigned astonishment: "Marie Sainte! I'm think I'm getting a fax."

Q: How many Frenchman does it take to guard Paris? 
A: Nobody knows, its never been tried before

Q: What do you call 100,000 Frenchmen with their hands up? 
A: The Army.

Q: How do you castrate a Frenchmen??? 
A: Kick his sister in the jaw.

Q: do Frenchmen always were yellow ties ? 
A: to match the teeth

Q: What’s the best place to hide your money ? 
A: under the soap of a Frenchman

A Frenchwoman with a parrot on her shoulder walks into a bar. The Barman says "That’s a real ugly bird you got there. Where did you get it?” The Parrot says "I got it in France. There’s millions of’em there"

Q: What did the Mayor of Paris say to the German Army as they entered during WWII? 
A: "Table for One Hundred Thousand?".

Q: How can you tell if a Frenchman has been in your backyard? 
A: Your garbage is gone and your dog is pregnant!

Q: Why don't they have fireworks at Euro Disney? 
A: Because every time they shoot them off, the French try to surrender.

Q: What do you do if you see 59 million dead Frenchmen? A. Stop laughing and re-load!!

Q: How do you stop a French tank? 
A: Shoot the guy that's pushing it!

Q: What do you call 20 dead Frenchmen in the back of a lorry. 
A: A good days hunting.

Three guys, an Englishman, a Frenchman and an American are out walking along the beach together one day. They come across a lantern and a genie pops out of it. "I will give you each one wish, " says the genie. The American says, "I am a farmer, my dad was a farmer, and my son will also farm. I want the land to be forever fertile in America." With a blink of the genie's eye, 'FOOM' - the land in America was forever made fertile for farming. The Frenchman was amazed, so he said, "I want a wall around France, so that no one can come into our precious country." Again, with a blink of the Genie's eye, 'POOF' - there was a huge wall around France. The Englishman asks, "I'm very curious. Please tell me more about this wall. The Genie explains, "Well, it's about 150 feet high, 50 feet thick and nothing can get in or out." The Englishman says, "Fill it up with water."


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 25, 2007)

Q: What do you do if you drive over a French man? 
A: REVERSE! 

Q: What do you do if you see a French man drowning? 
A: Chuck his wife and kids in as well.

Did you hear about the Frenchman who lost his license to practice medicine? He was caught having sex with some of his patients. It's a shame, too - he was by far the best vet in town. 

Q: What do you get if you see a Frenchman up to his neck in sand? 
A: More sand.

Q: Why do French men have moustaches? 
A: To remind them of their mothers. 

The French zoo had acquired a very rare species of gorilla. Within a few weeks, the female gorilla became very cranky and difficult to handle. Upon examination, the zoo veterinarian determined the problem. The gorilla was in heat. To make matters worse, there were no male gorilla species available. While reflecting on their problem, the zoo administrators noticed Pierre, an employee responsible for cleaning the animals' cages. Pierre, it was rumored, had the ability to satisfy any female, but he wasn't very bright. So the zoo administrators thought they might have a solution. Pierre was approached with a proposition: would he be willing to have sex with the gorilla for five hundred Francs? Pierre showed some interest, but said he would have to think the matter over carefully. The following day, Pierre announced that he would accept their offer, but only under three conditions. "First," he said, "I don't want to have to kiss her. Secondly, I want nothing to do with any offspring that may result from this union." The zoo administration quickly agreed to these conditions, so they asked what about the third condition. "Well," said Pierre, "you've gotta give me another week to come up with the five hundred Francs."

There was a Frenchman, an Englishman and Claudia Schiffer sitting together in a carriage in a train going through Provence. Suddenly the train went through a tunnel and as it was an old style train, there were no lights in the carriages and it went completely dark. Then there was a kissing noise and the sound of a really loud slap. When the train came out of the tunnel, Claudia Schiffer and the Englishman were sitting as if nothing had happened and the Frenchman had his hand against his face as if he had been slapped there. The Frenchman was thinking: 'The English fella must have kissed Claudia Schiffer and she missed him and slapped me instead.' Claudia Schiffer was thinking: 'The French fella must have tried to kiss me and actually kissed the Englishman and got slapped for it.' And the Englishman was thinking: 'This is great. The next time the train goes through a tunnel I'll make another kissing noise and slap that French bastard again.' 

Q: What's the difference between a Frenchwoman and a werewolf?
A: The Frenchwoman is not quite as hairy but the werewolf smells better. 

Q: Why did the French plant trees along the Champs Elysees? 
A: So the Germans could march in the shade. 

Q: Hear about the library that burnt down in Paris? 
A: Destroyed their entire collection and they hadn't even finished coloring in the second one! 

Q: What do you call a Frenchman with a sheep under one arm and a goat under the other?
A: Bisexual.

Jacques Chirac telephones George Bush with a frantic plea for help…”Mr. President, we have been informed by our scientists that a giant meteor is headed straight for French, and unless something is done, it will strike France in 8 hours and completely destroy our country! Please help us by aiming all of your ballistic missiles at it to help us eliminate this threat before it’s too late!!” You are President Bush, what do you do? A) Stay up late and watch it happen on TV. B) Tape it and watch it in the morning.

Q. Why is the U.S. Navy building a fleet of glass bottom boats? A. So they can steer around the French Navy.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 25, 2007)

Q. How do you get a trombone to sound like a French horn? A. Stick your hand in the bell and mess up all the notes.

A cursory review of French military history reveals the following: 1 - Gallic Wars - Lost. In a war whose ending foreshadows the next 2,000 years of French history, France is conquered by of all things, an Italian. 2 - Hundred Years War - Mostly lost, saved at last by a female schizophrenic who inadvertently creates The First Rule of French Warfare: "French armies are victorious only when not led by a Frenchman." 3 - Italian Wars - Lost. France becomes the first and only country to ever lose two wars when fighting Italians. 4 - Wars of Religion - France goes 0-5-4 against the Huguenots. 5 - Thirty Years War - France is technically not a participant but still manages to get invaded. Claims a tie on the basis that eventually the other participants started ignoring her. 6 - War of Devolution - Tied. Frenchmen take to wearing red flowerpots as chapeaux. 7 - The Dutch War - Tied. Dutch farmers and tulip growers are tougher than they look. 8 - War of the Augsburg League/King William's War/French and Indian War - Lost, but claimed as a tie. Three ties in a row induces deluded Francophiles the world over to label the period as the height of French military power. 9 - War of the Spanish Succession - Lost. The War also gave the French their first taste of a Marlborough, which they have loved every since. 10 - American Revolution - In a move that will become quite familiar to future Americans, France claims a win even though the English colonists saw far more action. This is later known as "de Gaulle Syndrome", and leads to the Second Rule of French Warfare; “France only wins when America does most of the fighting." 11 - French Revolution - Won, primarily due the fact that the opponent was also French. 12 - The Napoleonic Wars - Lost. Temporary victories (remember the First Rule!) due to leadership of a Corsican, who ended up being no match for the Russian winter, Prussian grenadiers or a British footwear designer. 13 - The Franco-Prussian War - Lost. For the first, but certainly not the last time, Germany plays the role of drunken frat boy to France’s ugly girl home alone on a Saturday night. 14 - World War I - Invaded, humiliated and on the way to losing, France is saved by the United States. Winds up a tie for les francaise. Thousands of French women find out what it's like to not only sleep with a winner, but one who doesn't call her "Fraulein." Sadly, the American fascination with personal hygiene (a fascination totally foreign to French women) incites widespread use of condoms by American soldiers, thus precluding any improvement in the French bloodline. 15 - World War II - A decisive defeat even by French standards. Hitler and the German Youth spend Christmas time sleeping soundly through the winter, then arouse themselves to conquer France in six weeks. Hitler dances in front of the Eiffel Tower, while the French command staff retreats to Algeria to institute a crash language program to teach French privates how to say "I surrender" in German and French generals to say "We surrender" in German. Conquered French liberated by the United States and Britain just as they finish learning the Horst Wessel Song and some small portion of the German work ethic. De Gaulle of it all... 16 - First Vietnamese war (in Vietnamese circles, known as "the scrimmage", or "the exhibition game" where the varsity squad is kept on the sideline to see how the second string will play) - Lost. French soldiers, fresh off their four year occupation by the Germans, catch a terminal case of Dien Bien Flu. 17 - Algerian rebellion - Lost. First time an Arab army has beaten a Western army since the Crusades, and produces the first rule of modern Islamic warfare: "We can always beat the French." A nice phrase, but it lacks something in originality, since it is also the first rule of warfare for the Italians, Russians, Prussians, Germans, English, Dutch, Spanish, Vietnamese, Native Americans and capitalists. 18 - War on Terrorism - Lost. Incensed at not being included in the original "Axis of Evil," France refuses to participate. When it becomes clear that this is a "no-kidding war," Jacques Chirac looks at his cards and immediately surrenders to that old warhorse, Gerhard Schroeder. For good measure, he also surrenders to five million illegal immigrants from Algeria. The moral of the story is - give thanks to God on high that the French are not helping us!

The real reason the French have not mobilized in the war with Iraq is they were covertly asked not to participate with the coalition. Seems the British, Americans and everyone else had logically concluded that having both sides of a war trying to simultaneously surrender would be too confusing.

"Did you see the new bomb the government came up with? It weights 21,000 pounds. The Air Force tested this bomb in Florida and the bomb blast was so strong at Disneyworld 25 French tourists surrendered." —Jay Leno

"A lot of Americans right now are angry at the French. In Washington, the cafeteria where the members of Congress eat announced that they have changed the name of 'french fries' to 'freedom fries.' Nothing like this has happened since the 1950s when 'russian dressing' changed to 'commie sauce.'" —Conan O'Brien

"Army personnel in Kuwait unloaded a dozen faulty tanks that only go in reverse. Tanks that only go in reverse — they've been repackaged and sold to France." —Craig Kilborn

"I would call the French scumbags, but that, of course, would be a disservice to bags filled with scum. I say we invade Iraq, then invade Chirac." —Dennis Miller

"The only way the French are going in is if we tell them we found truffles in Iraq." —Dennis Miller

"As you know our Allies of Evil are not being helpful with this Iraqi situation. With all due respect I think President Bush is handling this situation all wrong What Bush should do is send someone the French really respect, like Jerry Lewis." —Jay Leno

"You know why the French don't want to bomb Saddam Hussein? Because he hates America, he loves mistresses and wears a beret. He is French, people." —Conan O'Brien

"Well, it looks like we've moved a step closer to war. Not with Iraq. With France and Germany. How did we screw that one up?" —Jay Leno

"After what they say was an exhaustive investigation, the Defense Minister of France said today that Osama bin Laden is either still in hiding in Afghanistan, he may have escaped to Pakistan, or he may be dead. Hey, France, thanks a lot. We'll take it from here. Hard to believe they were invaded twice." —Jay Leno

"French troops arrived in Afghanistan last week, and not a minute too soon. The French are acting as advisers to the Taliban, to teach them how to surrender properly." —Jay Leno

"Finally, this week the French soldiers have showed up in Afghanistan. Figures — just like the French to show up after the hard work has been done." —Jay Leno

"We didn't need the French after all, the Iraqis are starting to surrender before the fighting starts, guess they knew the French maneuver already."

Is it any wonder that America’s most beloved French character is a skunk who stinks and thinks that he is desirable love god?

Q: Why do the French have huge heads?
A: To accommodate their huge mouths.

Q: What do you get when you toss a hand grenade into a kitchen in France?
A: Linoleum blownapart.

Heard about the new French-Chinese wine? One hour later and you're whining about America again.

Q: Why are so many French born by C-section?
A: Ever try to get a square head through a round hole?

Q: What do French mobsters fear more than anything else?
A: The quiche of death.

Q: Why are the French so afraid of war?
A: You would be too if you never won one in your history.

The French *still* need more proof that Michael Jackson has had plastic surgery.

Q. How do you introduce yourself in French? A. "Don't shoot, I give up!"

Today, the government of France fell when Jacques Chirac unexpectedly surrendered to a tourist couple from Düsseldorf.

A little boy comes home from school and goes to his dad. He tells him that some older boys were discussing something that really bothered him. The dad asked him what it was. The boy told him that they told him about anal sex and that he wanted to know if people really did that. His dad assured him that people did indeed do that, but that it was very dangerous as "That's how French people are made"

A foreign door-to-door salesman was passing through the French countryside. Deciding to try his luck at a farmhouse he knocked on the door. A kid opened the door. Salesman: "Is your dad home?" Kid: "Yeah, but he’s busy right now. He’s out back screwing the sheep." The salesman chuckled, "Screwing the sheep, certainly you mean sheering the sheep." "No," the kid replied, "he’s screwing the sheep." This being said, the salesman just could not believe his ears and asked: "Doesn’t that interfere with the gene pool?" The kid replied: NAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 25, 2007)

I take it you don't go to Montreal much!

have you seen this?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skCsyCbOpUA_


.


----------



## P15 (Jan 31, 2015)

>Why do the back of the French stink?
Because they always fart above their asses (french expression meaning they are too much vainglorious)

>Why do the french choose a rooster for their symbol?
Because it is the only animal able to sing while standing up in ****!

****
*Bon à nous de rigoler maintenant! Désolé, j'ai mis que sur les les ricains, mais celles sur les anglais, c'est bon, on connait hein!*
>>Bush arrive au Paradis devant Saint-Pierre.
- Nom, profession ?
- Bush, ex-président des USA !
- Trop facile ! Il me faut une preuve que vous êtes bien lui ! Vous savez, tant de gens se font passer pour Einstein ou Picasso !
- Qui ça ?
- Ok, tu peux rentrer.

>>Quelle est la différence entre un américain mangeant du chewing-gum et une vache qui rumine ?
- Il y a une lueur d'intelligence dans l'oeil de la vache.

>>Un américain de passage à Paris monte en taxi afin de visiter la capitale.
Arrivé devant Notre Dame, il demande au chauffeur: 
- Combien de temps les Français ont-ils mis pour construire cette cathédrale?
- Deux siècles environ!
- Chez nous, en Amérique, il nous faudrait trois ans seulement.
Plus loin, devant l'opéra, l'américain interroge à nouveau: 
- Combien de temps avez-vous mis pour bâtir ce théâtre?
- Environ, quatre à cinq ans!....
- En Amérique, il nous faudrait que six semaines." 
Arrivant enfin devant la tour Eiffel, le marchand de dollars renouvelle sa question: 
- Combien de temps vos ouvriers ont-ils mis pour élever cette tour?
- Ça, je l'ignore, répondit le chauffeur, mais hier c'était pas là!

>>Que font les Americains quand ils traversent la route?
- Ils regardent à gauche, à droite puis en haut.

>>Transcription d'une communication radio entre un bateau de la US Navy et les autorités canadiennes au large de la Terre-Neuve : 
- Américains : Veuillez vous dérouter de 15 degrés Nord pour éviter une collision. À vous. 
- Canadiens : Veuillez plutôt vous dérouter de 15 degrés Sud pour éviter une collision. À vous. 
- Américains : Ici, le capitaine d'un navire des forces navales américaines. Je répète : veuillez modifier votre course. À vous. 
- Canadiens : Non, veuillez vous dérouter, je vous prie. À vous. 
- Américains : Ici, c'est le porte-avions USS Lincoln, le deuxième navire en puissance de la flotte navale des États-Unis d'Amérique. Nous sommes accompagnés de trois destroyers, trois croiseurs et un nombre important de navires d'escorte. Je vous demande de dévier de votre route de 15 degrés Nord ou des mesures contraignantes vont être prises pour assurer la sécurité de notre navire. À vous. 
- Canadiens : ici, c'est un phare. À vous. 

>>Un vieil irakien vit depuis plus de 40 ans à Chicago...
Il aimerait bien planter des pommes de terre dans son jardin, mais il est tout seul, vieux et trop faible. Il envoie alors un e-mail à son fils en prison en France pour lui faire part de son problème.

Cher Ahmed,
Je suis très triste car je ne peux pas planter des pommes de terre dans mon jardin.
Je suis sûr que si tu étais ici avec moi tu aurais pu m'aider à retourner la terre.
Je t'aime, Ton Père

Le lendemain, le vieil homme reçoit un E-mail:
Cher Père, s'il te plaît, ne touche surtout pas au jardin ! J'y ai caché les corps!
Moi aussi je t'aime, Ahmed

A 4 heures du matin arrivent chez le vieillard la US Army, les Marines, le FBI, la CIA et même une unité d'élite des Rangers.
Ils fouillent tout le jardin, millimètre par millimètre et repartent déçus car ils n'ont rien trouvé.

Le lendemain, le vieil homme reçoit un nouveau E-mail de la part de son fils:
Cher Père,
Je suis certain que la terre de tout le jardin est désormais retournée et que tu peux planter tes pommes de terre. Je ne pouvais pas faire mieux.
Je t'aime, Ahmed

>>>>Un Texan et un Français sont dans un train, assis l'un en face de l'autre. Ils se dévisagent avec curiosité. 
L'Américain est l'archétype du parfait cow-boy. La chemise à carreaux, le chapeau, les bottes, la totale. Le Français est tout ce qu'il y a de plus moyen, avec son béret. 
Au bout d'un moment, le Texan lâche une volée de petits crachats, qui viennent dessiner une auréole parfaite autour de la tête du Français, et il dit 
- Smith, ... John Smith, champion du monde professionnel de crachat 1995, je suis même dans le livre des records. 
Après une légère hésitation, le français envoie un gros molard en pleine figure du Texan , et lui répond : 
- Dupont, Jean. Amateur.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2015)

English please?


----------



## P15 (Jan 31, 2015)

You've ask for it, but I think that you won't like it  We have our own jokes in France too. I really liked those one:
Q: Why do the French call their fighter the *Mirage*? 
A: Because it doesn't really exist. (ok, this one is a little bit true. Tell me the truth: does your government paid those two greek pilots to CRASH in the AMERICAN F16 on our precious aircrafts? I'm sure he did  f**king greek pilots in a f**king american plane to crash on our f**king only rafale we have! )

Q: Why do the French have huge heads?
A: To accommodate their huge mouths. (not proud to be french, just saying that every other countries are crap. Yeah. I live in a place where I can drive 20 minutes to beach, and 1h to ski station. In the USA it takes well... 1 week to drive to the beach and 1 month to drive to the ski station, right?  )

Q: Where can you find over 59 million French jokes? 
A: In France. (so true! look at me! I'm f**king eating cheese and frogs and... oh yeah, I drink wine. But, tell me, you're eating well... Crocodiles, Kangaroos and what? Oh yeah: McDo. that's why you can't enter our parking. )

***

>>Bush arrives to Paradise, in front of Saint-Pierre (how do you call him? Saint-Peter?)
- Name, job?
- Bush, latest president of the USA!
- Too easy! How could you demonstrate that you are the real G. Bush? You know, there are so much people who try to cheat and say that they are Einstein or Picasso!
- Who?
- Ok, you can come in.

>>What is the difference between an american who have a chewing-gum, and a cow which is chewing?
- There is a lignt of cleverness in the eyes of the cow.

>>An American sightseeing tourist in Paris get in a taxi to visit the city.
In front of Notre Dame, he asks the driver:
- How many time did it take to build this cathedral?
- Almost two centuries sir!
- In the USA, it only would take three years.
A little further, in front of the opera house, the american is aksing again:
- How many time did it take to build this theatre?
- About four or five years sir.
- In the USA, we can build it in six weeks only.
Then, arriving in front of the Effeil Tower, the dollars carrier asks:
- How many time did it take to build this?
And the driver, upset, answers:
- Oh, I don't know, but it wasn't here yesterday!

>>What do the american before crossing the road?
- They look left, right, then up.

>>Radio communication from a US Navy ship and canadian authorities:
- American: Please, sidetrack 15 degrees North to avoid a collision. Ended.
- Canadian: Please, you sidetrack 15 degrees South to avoid a collision. Ended.
- American: Captain of a US Navy ship to you. I repeat: please, sidetrack. Ended.
- Canadian: No, please, sidetrack. Ended.
- American: Ok, US Lincoln Carrier, second most powerful ship of the US Navy to you. We are followed by three destroyers, three battleships, and a lot of convoy ships. I ask you to sidetrack 15 degrees North, or some unfortunate measures will be taken for our security. Ended.
- Canadian: here, it is a lighthouse. Ended.

>>An old irakian man lives for more than 40 years in Chicago...
He wants to grow up potatoes in his garden, but he is alone, too old and too weak. So he sends an email to his son, under arrest in France, to tell him his problem.

Dear Ahmed,
I'm very sad because I can't grow up my potatoes in my garden.
I'm sre that if you were here with me, you would have been able to dig and prepare the field.
I love you, your dear father.

Then, next day, the old man receives an email:
Dear father, please, do not do anything to the garden! I have hidden the corpses in!
I love you too, Ahmed.

At 4:00 a.m., the US Army, the Marines, the FBI, the CIA and even an elitist unit from the Rangers arrive in the garden. They ransack the whole garden, millimeters by milimeters, and go back disappointed, because they have found nothing.

Next day, the old man receives an other email from his son:
Dear dad,
I'm sure that the whole garden is now dug and prepared and that you can grow up your potatoes. I couldn't do better than it.
I love you, Ahmed.

>>A Texas man and a French man are in a train, sitting face to face. They are looking each other with curiosity.
The American one really looks like a cow-boy. The frenchman looks like a cliché, with a beret.
Minutes comes and than, the Texas man spits a lot of little spits, which come around the head of the frenchman, in a perfect circle. Then he says:
- Smith... John Smith, worldwide professional champion of spitting of the year, I'm even in the guiness book.
After balancing a while, the frenchman spits a big one directly in the face of the Texas man and answers:
- Dupont... Jean Dupont, amateur.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2015)

".... You've ask for it, but ..."

When? Where? Who? WTF?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2015)

I wouldn't like to be a prophet , but....


----------



## pbehn (Jan 31, 2015)

Good stuff guys so long as people dont take it seriously. It is a historical fact that the French have won many more battles than they lost, and on an English speaking forum most tend to concentrate on anglophone victories. Much of English military language is derived from French I worked in France for a long time and it used to amuse me that no matter where you were no matter how small a village was you would see a sign for Paris as if Paris being 497KM in any direction was important. My French colleague agreed with me that the first Frenchman to land on the moon would put up a sign indicating the only direction important to a space traveler, Paris. From my side I always felt the French were much happier discussing Waterloo than they were D-Day and WW1, that is except in the actual regions of Normandy and Aulnoye (Mons).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2015)

P15 said:


> You've ask for it, but I think that you won't like it



Don't worry most of us have a sense of humor.



P15 said:


> >>An old irakian man lives for more than 40 years in Chicago...
> He wants to grow up potatoes in his garden, but he is alone, too old and too weak. So he sends an email to his son, under arrest in France, to tell him his problem.
> 
> Dear Ahmed,
> ...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2015)

I love the one about the Texas and French spitters!


----------



## P15 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ah great, our dear french actor Depardieu! We are trying to forget him, but still watching Cyrano de Bergerac movie (it's on display on our tv this week). His best movie in my mind (behind the fact that Cyrano de Bergerac is my favorite theatre play).
But, do not forget that this man: http://img3.grazia.fr/var/grazia/st...tre-pas-sur-Jean-Dujardin_exact780x1040_p.jpg is this man, who you cheered when he came in Hollywood: http://www.cinechronicle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/The-Artist.jpg (the man, not the dog) but, before being promoted in the USA, he has been this man: http://i-cms.linternaute.com/image_cms/original/1867535-1999-la-rencontre-dans-un-gars-une-fille.jpg AND BEFORE BEING AN ACTOR, he was actually a locksmith guy. Yeah. I prefer you to think about french people like this  

We do not surrender during fireworks displays but... do not uncork a champaign bottle in front of me. Please. I'm afraid of this sound.
Hmmmm... In fact, champaign bottles really are french. You know, there is a POP! And then, white foam gets out of the stuff thing! Any similarity with french people is a pure COINCIDENCE only, right?  (read it in the way you want mwhahaha!)

Paris: North, 918km from me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 1, 2015)

FWIW: short-lived Napoleon's French occupation of Croatia almost succeeded in propelling many parts of my country from middle ages right into 19th century. Napoleon's Marshall Marmont is the only conqueror that has a street named after one - for almost a century, despite all the regime changes.
Too bad Napoleon ventured against Russia.


----------



## Elmas (Feb 1, 2015)

Being Italian, I'm am of a third party......


JFK'S Secretary of State, Dean Rusk, was in France in the early 60's when Charles DeGaulle decided to pull out of NATO. DeGaulle said he wanted all US military out of France as soon as possible. 
Rusk responded _"Does that include those who are buried here?"_ 


There was a conference in France where a number of international engineers were taking part, including French and American. During a break, one of the French engineers came back into the room saying '_Have you heard the latest dumb stunt Bush has done? He has sent an aircraft carrier to Indonesia to help the tsunami victims. What does he intend to do, bomb them?' _
A Boeing engineer stood up and replied quietly: 
_‘Our carriers have three hospitals on board that can treat several hundred people; they are nuclear powered and can supply emergency electrical power to shore facilities; they have three cafeterias with the capacity to feed 3,000 people three meals a day, they can produce several thousand gallons of fresh water from sea water each day, and they carry half a dozen helicopters for use in transporting victims and injured to and from their flight deck. We have eleven such ships; how many does France have?'_


A Royal Navy Admiral was attending a naval conference that included Admirals from the U.S. , English, Canadian, Australian and French Navies. At a cocktail reception, he found himself standing with a large group of Officers that included personnel from most of those countries. Everyone was chatting away in English as they sipped their drinks but a French admiral suddenly complained that, whereas Europeans learn many languages, the English learn only English. He then asked, _'Why is it that we always have to speak English in these conferences rather than speaking French?' _
Without hesitating, the British Admiral replied, 
_‘Maybe it's because the Brit's, Canadians, Aussie's, South Africans, and Americans arranged it so you wouldn't have to speak German.'
_
AND THIS STORY FITS RIGHT IN WITH THE ABOVE... 

Robert Whiting, an elderly gentleman of 83 from Texas, arrived in Paris by plane. At French Customs, he took a few minutes to locate his passport in his carry on.
_"You have been to France before, monsieur?"_ the customs officer asked sarcastically. 
Mr. Whiting admitted that he had been to France previously. 
"_Then you should know enough to have your passport ready."_ 
The Englishman said, _'The last time I was here, I didn't have to show it." _
_"Impossible. You Americans always have to show your passports on arrival in France !" _
The American senior gave the Frenchman a long hard look. Then he quietly explained, 
_''Well, when I came ashore at Gold Beach on D-Day in 1944 to help liberate this country, I searched for an Immigration Officer but I couldn't find a single Frenchmen to show a passport to."_

You could have heard a pin drop!


----------



## pbehn (Feb 1, 2015)

P15 said:


> Hmmmm... In fact, champaign bottles really are french. You know, there is a POP! And then, white foam gets out of the stuff thing! Any similarity with french people is a pure COINCIDENCE only, right?  (read it in the way you want mwhahaha!)
> 
> Paris: North, 918km from me



sorry to disappoint but sparkling Champagne and the bottles which contain it as well as the corks were English developments

As a wealthy and powerful nation with limited winemaking resources, the English have had a marked influence on the development of sparkling Champagne. Non-sparkling Champagne became popular in London society following the arrival of epicurean Charles de Saint-Évremond in the mid 17th century. At parties and banquet, Saint-Évremond feverishly promoted the wines of the Champagne region. Soon some of the most powerful and fashionable men of London-such as the Dukes of Bedford and Buckingham as well as the Earl of Arlington were making regular orders of cases of Champagne. The wine was non-sparkling, or at least it was intended to be.[2] Wine was often transported to England in wooden wine barrels and merchant houses would then bottle the wine for sale. During the 17th century, English glass production used coal-fueled ovens and produced stronger, more durable glass bottles than the wood-fired French glass. The English also rediscovered the use of cork stoppers, once used by the Romans but forgotten for centuries after the fall of the Roman empire. During the cold winters of the Champagne region, temperatures would drop so low that the fermentation process was prematurely halted—leaving some residual sugar and dormant yeast. When the wine was shipped to and bottled in England, the fermentation process would restart when the weather warmed and the cork-stoppered wine would begin to build pressure from carbon dioxide gas. When the wine was opened, it would be bubbly.[3]

The English were one of the first who saw the tendency of Champagne to sparkle as a desirable trait, and tried to understand why it did bubble. In 1662, the English scientist Christopher Merret presented a paper detailing how the presence of sugar in a wine led to it eventually sparkling, and that nearly any wine could be made to sparkle by adding sugar to a wine before bottling it. This is one of the first known accounts of understanding the process of sparkling wine and suggests that British merchants were producing "sparkling Champagne" even before the French Champenois were deliberately making it.[3] The popularity of sparkling Champagne steadily grew. In 1663, the British poet Samuel Butler penned the first written English reference to "brisk" (i.e. frothy) Champagne in his poem Hudibras. The 1698 George Farquhar play Love and a Bottle featured one of the characters marveling at the steady stream of bubbles in a glass of a Champagne. As the popularity of sparkling Champagne grew in London, other European courts began to discover the bubbly curiosity-including the French who had previously despised the bubbles as a wine fault.[2]

It was also the English King John who started the appelation controle.


----------



## Elmas (Feb 1, 2015)

pbehn said:


> As a wealthy and powerful nation with *limited* winemaking resources, the English...........



Wishful thinking?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2015)

pbehn said:


> sorry to disappoint but sparkling Champagne and the bottles which contain it as well as the corks were English developments



But the fact remains that bubbling Champagne originated from France...regardless of who made it popular.

And using cork to seal a bottle is a Roman technique rediscovered in the middle ages.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 1, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> But the fact remains that bubbling Champagne originated from France...regardless of who made it popular.
> 
> And using cork to seal a bottle is a Roman technique rediscovered in the middle ages.


Do you mind Sir, you are interrupting a game that the English and French have played for over a thousand years. Bubbling wine occurs all over, the French from Champagne had the genius to name poor bubbly wine from the Champagne region "Champagne". 


All a bit of a joke, the kings of England were French, you find out problems with wine when you transport it so it was always English kings who drove improvements in French wine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry for interrupting the exchange!

I'm not sure whether to blame my Scottish or my Saxon ancestry for the intrusion


----------



## P15 (Feb 1, 2015)

Dear friends of mine, over the Channel, you've invented the Champagne, surely, but please, keep your hands off our business, and go back to sell your tea. don't worry, we're managing your invention well.
The English is right, it's a game between the two sides of the Channel. Two countries, two religions: wine and tea. Seriously, the Channel is really acting like a mirror. You're doing everything in the wrong way man! Americans have nothing to do with this business, we, english and french, were already having fun together while you were not discovered yet.
Private joke from the eurostar.

But to come back to France and everything like that:
>>Why is there sea tide?
Because, a long time ago, French came to the beach, and the sea, ed, ran away. Since this time, it comes every half day to see if they are still there.

>>Two cow boys have been captured by the indians. The indians ask them to find 100 vegetables or fruits or they will be killed. So the two cow boys go away to find the vegetables and the fruits. The first one comes back with 100 cherries. The indians ask him to put it in his ass hole without laughing, or he will be killed. So the first cow-boy begins and he painfully puts the 99th in his ass. But he suddendly laughs, as his friend comes back with 100 watermelons. 


_51 rue de montmorency, 3ème arrondissement, Paris, maison construite en 1407, toujours debout_
51 Montmorency road, 3rd district, Paris, house built in 1407, still occupied
>>Wait wait wait! Remind me the date of the independance of the USA? 1783? So that means... we still own a house built 3 centuries before you ever existed guys!

Best joke ever about you, my friends over the Atlantic ocean (I'm dreaming about driving the USA from East to West with my best friend). Please, do not ban me because of this joke but I've never laugh so much! 

Wikipedia says:
History of France (72 lines): History of France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
1 Prehistory
2 Ancient history
2.1 Greek colonies
2.2 Gaul
2.3 Roman Gaul
3 Frankish kingdoms 486–987 (_yeah, we already had kingdoms, politics, and wars, while you... eeeehhh_)
4 State building into the Kingdom of France 987–1453 (_time to discover America!_)
4.1 Kings during this period
4.2 Strong princes
4.3 Rise of the monarchy
4.4 The late Capetians 1165–1328 (_no, you are still not existing. We have had numbers of dynasties of kings, and america slept_)
4.4.1 Philip II Augustus
4.4.2 Saint Louis 1226–1270
4.4.3 Philip III and Philip IV 1270–1314
4.5 The early Valois Kings and the Hundred Years' War 1328–1453 (_Hey! You far from over the ocean! Come on! We are doing the longest war ever! And you, you... ah ok, just calling spirit of the buffalo to bring rain._)
5 Early Modern France 1453–1789
5.1 Kings during this period
5.2 Life in the Early Modern period
5.2.1 French identity
5.2.2 Estates and power
5.2.3 Language
5.3 Consolidation 15th and 16th centuries
5.3.1 "Beautiful 16th century"
5.4 French Wars of Religion 1562–98
5.5 Thirty Years' War 1618–1648
5.6 Colonies 16th and 17th centuries
5.7 Louis XIV 1643–1715
5.8 Major changes in France, Europe, and North America 1718–1783 (_so, already 29 lines and you begin to exist dude_)
5.9 The Enlightenment
6 Revolution and Napoleon 1789–1815
6.1 The French Revolution
6.1.1 Abolition of feudalism
6.1.2 Royal family captured 
6.1.3 Factionalism amongst revolutionaries
6.1.4 Execution of Louis XVI
6.1.5 The Reign of Terror
6.1.6 Directory
6.2 The Napoleonic Era
6.2.1 Pan-European efforts to contain Napoleon
6.2.2 Napoleon's impact on France
6.2.2.1 The Napoleonic Code
7 Long 19th century, 1815–1914
7.1 Religion
7.2 The Bourbon restoration: 1814–1830
7.3 July Monarchy 1830–1848
7.4 Second Republic 1848–52
7.5 Second Empire, 1852-1871
7.5.1 Foreign wars
7.5.2 Franco-Prussian War 1870-71
7.6 Modernisation and railways 1870 to 1914
7.7 The Third Republic and the Belle Epoque: 1871–1914
7.7.1 Third Republic and the Paris Commune
7.7.2 Political battles
7.7.3 Foreign policy
7.7.4 Dreyfus Affair
7.7.5 Religion 1870-1940
7.7.6 The belle époque
8 Since 1914 (_ok, since this date up to now, we began to go wrong way_)
8.1 Population trends
8.2 World War I
8.3 Wartime losses (_the part you love so much ^^_)
8.4 Postwar settlement
8.5 Interwar years
8.5.1 Great Depression
8.6 World War II
8.6.1 Women in Vichy France
8.7 Postwar
8.7.1 Vietnam and Tunisia
8.7.2 Suez crisis 1956
8.7.3 President de Gaulle, 1958-1969
8.8 Late twentieth century (_one paragraphe for 1 century. Please look behind to your history_)

History of the USA (41 lines): History of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
1 Pre-Columbian era (_*wait, between the +10,000 years ago and C. Colomb, there is nothing about you! And you're watching Games of Thrones? What does it mean to you?*_)
2 Colonial period
2.1 Spanish, Dutch, and French colonization (_truth hurts sometimes... You're ancestors were french, mwahaha!_)
2.2 British colonization
3 18th century
3.1 Political integration and autonomy
4 American Revolution
5 Early years of the republic
5.1 Confederation and Constitution
5.2 The New Chief Executive
5.3 Slavery
6 19th century (_and then, you've grown up. So fastly!_)
6.1 Jeffersonian Republican Era
6.2 War of 1812
6.3 Era of Good Feelings
6.4 Indian removal
6.5 Second Party System
6.6 Second Great Awakening
6.7 Abolitionism
6.8 Westward expansion and Manifest Destiny
6.9 Divisions between North and South
6.10 Civil War
6.11 Reconstruction
6.12 The West and the Gilded Age
7 20th century
7.1 Progressive Era
7.2 Imperialism
7.3 World War I
7.4 Women's suffrage
7.5 Roaring Twenties and the Great Depression
7.6 World War II
7.7 The Cold War, counterculture, and civil rights
7.7.1 Climax of liberalism
7.7.2 Civil Rights Movement
7.7.3 The Women's Movement
7.7.4 The Counterculture Revolution and Cold War Détente
7.8 Close of the 20th century
8 21st century
8.1 9/11 and the War on Terror
8.2 The Great Recession
8.3 Recent events

same year:
File:Een veldslag Rijksmuseum SK-A-1555.jpeg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
History of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My dear roast beef friend, please do not notice that I'm not making so much fun of you, but we have already done so much fun of each other of us, from ages, don't we?


----------



## pbehn (Feb 1, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Sorry for interrupting the exchange!
> 
> I'm not sure whether to blame my Scottish or my Saxon ancestry for the intrusion


Scottish roots to blame, the Saxons were civilised.


----------



## at6 (Feb 1, 2015)

Funny jokes. No joke ever offends me, but then, I'm not easily offended. I just feel sad the that French women have more five O-clock shadow than I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2015)

at6 said:


> Funny jokes. No joke ever offends me, but then, I'm not easily offended. I just feel sad the that *French women have more five O-clock shadow than I do.*



Well someone has to actually pretend to be a French Man right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2015)

I am still laughing at the Spitting Texan and Frenchman.


----------



## P15 (Feb 2, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well someone has to actually pretend to be a French Man right?



Are we talking about me? Actually... I'm not. And I'm not beardy. But, I've laugh a lot about the myth that french armies are cowards and yellow bellies. I've been in the army for one year, student duties called me back to schools, but I'm still wanting to enter the french army. I swear that I can't surrender in more than two languages: french and english ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2015)

P15 said:


> Are we talking about me? Actually... I'm not. And I'm not beardy. But, I've laugh a lot about the myth that french armies are cowards and yellow bellies. I've been in the army for one year, student duties called me back to schools, but I'm still wanting to enter the french army. I swear that I can't surrender in more than two languages: french and english ^^



No not you, just in general...

I spent some time with French Army in Kosovo when I was in the Army. Used to get my Cuban cigars from the French PX.


----------



## Torch (Feb 3, 2015)

Hmmm all I know is way back I was dating a 20 year old French au pair who was clean shaved,always smelled great and had the sexiest accent and she was just damn sexy.........


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2015)

Was she sexy?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2015)

Torch said:


> Hmmm all I know is way back I was dating a 20 year old French au pair who was clean shaved,always smelled great and had the sexiest accent and she was just damn sexy.........



I had the best of both worlds as a teenager. I was poking a French/German gal. Hmmmm


----------



## Marcel (Feb 3, 2015)

In combination with an American/German origin it means 3 nationalities were involved


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2015)

Marcel said:


> In combination with an American/German origin it means 3 nationalities were involved



Keeping up with international relations.


----------

